# Chicken livers



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Have any of yall seen this.

http://youtu.be/1uF7VjEvA_k?t=273


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lol is this foreal? I would barf right off! That is worse then giving Splittine mouth to mouth.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Putting them into those sacks is exactly how I used to rig them for bottom rigs in Wisconsin. Works very well.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Fried chicken livers..!! Mmmm


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I tried this a few years ago.

My wife and I were dropping for cats and were getting bites fairly regular. About half the time we caught one. And about half the time, our bait was stolen. I had bought a cheap pair of panty hose a Winn Dixie when we stopped to get the livers. I broke it out and rigged it just like in the video. We fished for a couple of hours with no bites. I started fishing mine naked again and started getting bites. My wife was still getting nothing. Then she started fishing her's naked, and we were both getting bites. Never tried it again...


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Used to use raw chicken livers all the time back in the day when we was kids setting limb lines for catfish & eel on Okahatta Creek and the Chunky River in Newton Co, MS. Cheap and even free if you knew somebody who worked in one of the chicken processing plants over at Forest. Small bream was a better bait but not always available. Heard about people using ivory soap ... but I never caught much off of it myself. We'd get some of our mothers' and sisters' old wore out pantyhose & cut 'em up into squares to tie them livers up in. Make up a whole pail of 'em to go fishing with. You'd have to _cut_ them pantyhose wrapped baits off the hook though when you took your lines up .... ain't no way you'd pull 'em off by hand.



NoMoSurf said:


> I tried this a few years ago.
> 
> My wife and I were dropping for cats and were getting bites fairly regular. About half the time we caught one. And about half the time, our bait was stolen. I had bought a cheap pair of panty hose a Winn Dixie when we stopped to get the livers. I broke it out and rigged it just like in the video. We fished for a couple of hours with no bites. I started fishing mine naked again and started getting bites. My wife was still getting nothing. Then she started fishing her's naked, and we were both getting bites. Never tried it again...


I've lost a lot of baits trying to fish "naked" chicken livers on limblines & trotlines. But hey, like pretty much everything in fishing .... "your mileage may vary"




Ocean Master said:


> Fried chicken livers..!! Mmmm


Can't stand 'em myself.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

AndyS said:


> We'd get some of our mothers' and sisters' old wore out panties& cut 'em up into squares. Then I would put on Make up. Ain't no way you'd pull 'em off by hand.



Your a sick dude Andy. What the hell does this have to do with chicken livers?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I find if you fry them up, it gives ya something to snack on while waiting for something to bite...


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I bought some baitkeeper hooks for my bush hooks. Works OK. I also bought some turkey livers because they are tougher. Got 40# if you want some.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> Your a sick dude Andy. What the hell does this have to do with chicken livers?


Still stalking my posts, I see. And now stooped to changing up my words in quote boxes? 

Who's the "sick" one? What's this obsession you have following me around the forum trying to make something out of any/everything I might post?


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I see that the first 4 min was not on there. It showed how to make the livers tougher by adding salt and borax. They are suppose to last a lot longer.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

AndyS said:


> Still stalking my posts, I see. And now stooped to changing up my words in quote boxes?
> 
> Who's the "sick" one? What's this obsession you have following me around the forum trying to make something out of any/everything I might post?


Settle down Genius. It was only a joke.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Settle down Genius. I am only a jerk.







Yeah Genius, What He Said^^^^^^^^^^:whistling:





.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

See, Snagged Line gets it..

O.k. Enough derailing. Back to chicken livers..


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Well they are very good fried. 
Ohoo and I have stayed in a Holiday end !!!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

DMC said:


> Well they are very good fried.
> Ohoo and I have stayed in a Holiday end !!!!!







We use to rig them with this stuff. Never really caught anything on them but channel cats and eels though. But it's been many years since I've fished with them. If shad aren't available I always went to fresh cut bait next.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

billyb said:


> I bought some baitkeeper hooks for my bush hooks. Works OK. I also bought some turkey livers because they are tougher. Got 40# if you want some.


I've been trying to send you a PM but not working.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Boat-Dude said:


> lol is this foreal? I would barf right off! That is worse then giving Splittine mouth to mouth.


Yes for real. I'm guessing that you don't fish for catfish. LOL. If you think that's bad let me tell you what is the best bait for them I have used. Are you ready to barf ???Chicken guts, yes that's right . Of course if you are squirrel hunting then you can use theirs. 

Just bait up the hook and yell HOLD MY BEER AND WATCH THIS. LOL. :thumbsup:


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I will say I never have fresh water fished, I would have never guessed of using chicken parts. I see some of the big cats you guys catch and what Joey has caught, it does look fun.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

The older I get the more I go for less frills. I prefer naked but occasionally panty hose works for me.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> The older I get the more I go for less frills. I prefer naked but occasionally panty hose works for me.



There is a joke in there somewhere I guess when her toes curl under the panty hose are still on.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Boat-Dude said:


> There is a joke in there somewhere I guess when her toes curl under the panty hose are still on.




U nasty minded. This about livers!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lol


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Please no. Not sex and chicken livers....


----------



## joshuae2 (Sep 18, 2011)

I watched this video a while back, that guy has a great youtube channel. but I tried the elastic thread and it works. you go to Wal-Mart in the craft section next to the regular thread, and you will see it for like $1 a pack 30 yards of elastic thread. put the liver on the hook and just wrap the thread around the liver and then around the hook shank, it stays on for a long time even with fish nibbling at it. we tried it on bush hooks and on rod and reel, it was great. the only down side is when you go to re-bait its difficult to get the old thread off the hook.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

joshuae2 said:


> I watched this video a while back, that guy has a great youtube channel. but I tried the elastic thread and it works. you go to Wal-Mart in the craft section next to the regular thread, and you will see it for like $1 a pack 30 yards of elastic thread. put the liver on the hook and just wrap the thread around the liver and then around the hook shank, it stays on for a long time even with fish nibbling at it. we tried it on bush hooks and on rod and reel, it was great. the only down side is when you go to re-bait its difficult to get the old thread off the hook.





Sounds like this would help with Sheephead baits also......thanks for the tip...


----------

